# Probably going away - don't like the new look



## Claire (Mar 1, 2009)

I find this new format very irritating.  I'm an insomniac and use this site as a way to talk about food, and, yes, sometimes personal issues, as a way to pass the wee hours.  It's always been rather relaxing, talking about food and life issues (you guys took me through many).  But now with stuff jerking on and off the page, it makes me nervous... Guess I'm just too old.  I'll still come in once in awhile, but ...... just too much drek jerking me around.  I know you need to make $$ somehow, and the pop ups, the checkered background, and the moving ads must pay to keep you going. I'll still be there once in a while, but all that movement c...p makes me feel jerkey.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 1, 2009)

Claire said:


> I find this new format very irritating.  I'm an insomniac and use this site as a way to talk about food, and, yes, sometimes personal issues, as a way to pass the wee hours.  It's always been rather relaxing, talking about food and life issues (you guys took me through many).  But now with stuff jerking on and off the page, it makes me nervous... Guess I'm just too old.  I'll still come in once in awhile, but ...... just too much drek jerking me around.  I know you need to make $$ somehow, and the pop ups, the checkered background, and the moving ads must pay to keep you going. I'll still be there once in a while, but all that movement c...p makes me feel jerkey.



Claire, you can go back to the format you are used to.  Just go to the bottom of the page on the far left.  Click on  the v1.0 version.  You'll be right back.


----------



## Claire (Mar 1, 2009)

*Thank  you*

I got so many private messages and direct email from people telling me how to fix the format problem that I cannot answer them all individually.  I didn't know you loved me so much (haha!).  I'm back to the way I like it.  One thing you have to know is that as a lifetime insomniac (and I know a lot of you are too, or I wouldn't have gotten so many responses at the hours I call O'Dark Thirty), I only do things that I find calming in those hours, and that new format was just jangling my nerves (is that even a word?). I'm back, after only being away for a matter of hours.  Thank you, all of you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 1, 2009)

O'Dark Thirty ---- --- I love it!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup Claire - I COMPLETELY AGREE WITH YOU.  The new format is annoying as all heck, which is why I continue to use the old one.

Don't disappear - just follow KatieE's intstructions & come back to The Good Side - lol!


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 1, 2009)

i did it too, thanks Katie E !


----------



## babetoo (Mar 1, 2009)

me too


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 1, 2009)

And I agree that the "new look" definitely enhances all those friggin advertisements.  Maybe that's the point.

I agree with those that dislike/hate it, if it reaches a point where we don't have the option of staying with the old format, I'll definitely be gone.  Not that that's a dealbreaker - lol!  But gone I will be.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, Katie! I prefer the old format as well, much more streamlined and easy to read. Sorry admins! I know you worked hard to make it snazzy....


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2009)

Actually the admins had nothing to do with the change. It was something Andy R. had been working on for a while.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 1, 2009)

I went back to the old look also. When I get on here at 3 in the morning the new look was just too much for the brain to handle at that time.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh thank god. I was shocked to see the new look and not pleased with it at all. The number one thing that made me choose this cooking forum instead of others was how user friendly it was. Thanks for the tips on how switch back.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Andy for giving us the option of keeping the Old. 
I, too, just couldn't handle the New look.


----------



## Constance (Mar 1, 2009)

It doesn't matter to me...I lovr y'all.


----------



## Clienta (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the "how too", I prefer the old format too.


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 2, 2009)

old format here also..........


----------



## licia (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much, Kate.  The old look is much better to my eyes.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't see all those advertisements at all since being able to turn them off. I'm glad those of you that don't like the new look, didn't go anywhere!! I like the new look myself. It's softer to me.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 2, 2009)

I went back to the old way too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## toni1948 (Mar 5, 2009)

I had to switch back to the old version. The colors were irritating my eyes. If I wasn't able to make the switch, I think I would have stopped coming after a while. Love the site, but my eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh God - just went back to the "new" look to see what might have changed, & OH MY GOD - NOTHING'S CHANGED.  \

Same old Betty Crocker on Crack.  No thanks.  I'll stick with the old format.  And if the "powers that be" decide to make the "new format"  permanent - which no one asked for in the first place - I'll be gone.  Not that anyone will miss me.  But I'll be gone.  I have no need to visit a website that makes me seasick.


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2009)

Breezy, things take time for change. At the moment Andy is collecting information about the things we would like to see change but its not something that changes overnight. And of course we would miss you ya brat! Who else would I have to spank??  

Stick with the old version and when we iron out the bugs in the new one I'll PM you and you can see what you think. If you think of it, can you post some constructive feedback for Andy about what you would like to see change on the new skin? I posted a thread for that stuff. (I'm lobbying for a colour change myself) I really like the pull down menus though so I want to see those stay. Its important that Andy have good info so we get something we all like.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2009)

I made myself use the new format and I have gotten used to it.  Change is hard, I know.  There are a few things that need addressing, but, all in all, it's grown on me.  

Constructive feedback welcome in this thread - that way it can be read in one place.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, Katie!  that's ever so much better!!!! 

The checkered background is the most irritating part of the new format for me.  I just didn't pay any attention to the ads......


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 8, 2009)

Claire said:


> I find this new format very irritating. I'm an insomniac and use this site as a way to talk about food, and, yes, sometimes personal issues, as a way to pass the wee hours. It's always been rather relaxing, talking about food and life issues (you guys took me through many). But now with stuff jerking on and off the page, it makes me nervous... Guess I'm just too old. I'll still come in once in awhile, but ...... just too much drek jerking me around. I know you need to make $$ somehow, and the pop ups, the checkered background, and the moving ads must pay to keep you going. I'll still be there once in a while, but all that movement c...p makes me feel jerkey.


 
You are going away  because of the new look? As you have said above you have talked to some people here about issues and cooking...so what has the new look got to do with your leaving? I really do not understand...the company is great, the food is great, the conversation great then suddenly your host decided to change clothes and you don't like him/her/it anymore? What gives?


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2009)

Cooper'sMom said:


> You are going away  because of the new look? As you have said above you have talked to some people here about issues and cooking...so what has the new look got to do with your leaving? I really do not understand...the company is great, the food is great, the conversation great then suddenly your host decided to change clothes and you don't like him/her/it anymore? What gives?


For some people, the new look bothers their eyes so much that it is no longer enjoyable to be on the site. Some people have complained of getting headaches or getting dizzy or other things. Thankfully we can still use the original skin so for those who do not like the new skin there is still an option.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 8, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oh God - just went back to the "new" look to see what might have changed, & OH MY GOD - NOTHING'S CHANGED.  \
> 
> Same old Betty Crocker on Crack.  No thanks.  I'll stick with the old format.  And if the "powers that be" decide to make the "new format"  permanent - which no one asked for in the first place - I'll be gone.  Not that anyone will miss me.  But I'll be gone.  I have no need to visit a website that makes me seasick.


Breezy, I'd miss ya!  Remember I was the one who came to you and asked if you were okay.  I love your input. 

I am also thankful for this thread.  While change is to be expected and I know Andy R tried to do a wonderful thing, it just didn't work for me and a lot of other people.  I mean more than just looks, I'm one who got dizzy looking at the checked pattern and the shade of green.  I love the old skin, it's blue and soothing like the ocean.  I am thankful that it is still available.

ETA ~ oh goodness, I went back to peak at the new version and the checkered background was jumping around.  I don't remember that from the last time I was there.  The quote with the cartoon quotes is too much too.  Ouch.  Again, so glad this format is still available.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2009)

Cooper'sMom said:


> You are going away  because of the new look? As you have said above you have talked to some people here about issues and cooking...so what has the new look got to do with your leaving? I really do not understand...the company is great, the food is great, the conversation great then suddenly your host decided to change clothes and you don't like him/her/it anymore? What gives?


 
As stated above, some of us have a BIG problem with the new look.  I find myself squinting within seconds of viewing it, & a headache if I stay much longer.  What, exactly, is your problem with THAT?

So long as I can still view the forum via the old format, I'm a completely happy camper.  However, like others, don't know if the forum would be that important to me if I didn't have a choice.  Don't understand why that should bother you.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 8, 2009)

Cooper'sMom said:


> You are going away  because of the new look? As you have said above you have talked to some people here about issues and cooking...so what has the new look got to do with your leaving? I really do not understand...the company is great, the food is great, the conversation great then suddenly your host decided to change clothes and you don't like him/her/it anymore? What gives?


I don't know why I have to address this, but I do.  I have a friend, I love her to death, but her houses have changed 4 times since I've known her.  Her first and current are wonderful but her rentals left a lot to be desired.  Basically bad WALLPAPER makes it hard to congregate in the kitchen.  It's not about the host changing her outfit, it's about moving from the favorable, calming, open hearted livingroom into the badly wallpapered kitchen.  

Or another example is watching Rachel Ray.  I loved her original kitchen then she went orange and I can't watch her anymore.  I don't see her outfits, I see the background, the colors and as aesthetic people background and colors are imperative.  You can love the information you are receiving but if the information received is given in sandscript on bad backgrounds, it's hard to receive.


----------

